# los angeles



## lexicondevil (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey my name is Tasha. Im headed to LA. Should be there the middle of June. Been housed up for a bit but and ready to hit the road again. Haven't been to LA since 2008, I heard the drunk tank burned down so im not sure where to go. Any help would be rad.

You can find me on fb: tasha zapata


----------



## BluntmAn (May 20, 2014)

Hey ima FB u!


----------



## Phaeton (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey I added you on FB. I'm in l.a. Now, wanted to see what luck you've had.


----------

